# Oops I think I've ruined my stove top...



## Cheeseface (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello,

I've done a cheeseface... I thought I'd clean my 4y.o. Bialetti Moka stove top properly by using baking soda.

I thought I was soaking the stove top in a washing bowl filled with a sprinkle of baking soda and hot water, but the water started fizzling!

...I realised I put soda CRYSTALS, NOT BAKING soda...!! OOPS.

Although the rubber gasket, filter and the basket came out quite clean and shiny, the bottom and top bodies of the coffee maker have now lost the shine and gone black and dull... The soda must have reacted with the aluminium body of the stove top coffee maker.

Have I corroded the shiny layer of the top & bottom bodies of the Moka?

Have I done a irreversible damage to the Moka?

Live and learn...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I wasn't aware that was the proper way to clean them...maybe some coffee detergent like puly caff in the future. Whether it was sodium bicarbonate or sodium carbonate I'm guessing the sodium reacted with the aluminium in hot water.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheeseface said:


> ...I realised I put soda CRYSTALS, NOT BAKING soda...!! OOPS.
> 
> Live and learn...


'Strewth! Just as well you weren't making bread then, best keep away from the Sourdough thread!!!



___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You're not the only one. I chucked mine in the dishwasher once (had taken the gasket out first). Now a dull colour after a lot of rubbing to get the black off... oops...


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

This is what I use on my motorcycle, if it's pitted start with very fine wire wool and toothpaste and then work through the grades of the pads. A bit of elbow grease and alloy will shine like chrome again.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

bluebeardmcf said:


> This is what I use on my motorcycle, if it's pitted start with very fine wire wool and toothpaste and then work through the grades of the pads. A bit of elbow grease and alloy will shine like chrome again.


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F282576428868


----------



## Cheeseface (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone,

The moka is looking less hideous, either because the dull black appearance is somehow reduced over use or because my eyes are getting used to the blackened look of it... Very likely the latter.

I guess I can polish the moka to revive its shine? I don't mind using some elbow grease to polish up the exterior, but what about the inside, where the brewed coffee pools?

Probably not advisable to mix polish and coffee, is it.

I read somewhere that the shiny layer is industrially anodised, which I destroyed, thus the blackened dull look. But it seems that the dull look is due to oxidation, which once happens, creates an unaesthetic layer and won't oxidise further.

Best to leave it as it is?


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Guilty also not nice but feel a little better now I see I'm not the only one who has done it


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> maybe some coffee detergent like puly caff in the future.


It'll dull the aluminium too..trust me


----------

